# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Comodo Personal Firewall

## HATTIFNATTOR

Вышла очередная версия бесплатного Comodo Personal Firewall, - 2.3.6.81. Получить регистрационный код можно  *Здесь* либо из самого окна программы.

Фаервол обладает неплохой функциональностью, в текущей версии пофикшен ряд багов.



 *Загрузить*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## taloran

4 января  должна  выйти  финальная  2.4 с  русиком, а  к  февралю  планируют  2.5

----------


## Iceman

Да, хороший фаер. Хорошая альтернатива.

----------


## barsukRed

Мне очень COMODO понравился.XSpider не увидел ничего вообще! Мне кажется по сравнению с OUTPOSTом 3.51 он понадежней будет хоть и функций в COMODO поменьше.

----------


## drongo

А для корректности лучше последние версий сравнивать обоих программ  :Smiley: 
Версия: 4.0 (971.584.079)

----------


## barsukRed

Я считаю,что для домашних компьютеров софт должен быть исключительно бесплатным.Мне кажется это принципиально важно.Что об Outpost 4-тут я не одинок во мнении что сыровата прога(пусть не обижаются разработчики) Сравнивать бесплатное с платным ,не совсем вежливо(по отношению к ребятам из COMODO)мне кажется.Вот если бы денег за нее не брали- можно было бы и радоваться,не сочтите меня ворчуном.

----------


## IgorA

Выход новой версии 2.4.* переносится на 11 января.
http://forums.comodo.com/index.php/topic,2634.0.html

----------


## taloran

Жаль, но  пускай  лучше  доработают.Беты  глючные :Sad:

----------


## barsukRed

Это точно!Бета во время работы SpyBotS&D выдает ошибку-пришлось вернутся к 2.3.6.81.(а я так радовался русификации)

----------


## Ego1st

Релиз перенесли на 18 января..

----------


## barsukRed

Заметил за comodo такую штуку:создаешь правило для какой-нибудь проги,указываешь мать,порт и т.д. И вдруг, во время работы этой проги в инете,выскакивает алерт на ту-же мать,порт и т.д...Замечено, что после создания правил вручную нужно выгрузить comodo и опять запустить,тогда алерта на набранное правило не будет.Это глюк такой? Никто с этим не сталкивался?

----------


## CENT

Скачал то что сейчас у них на сайте висит , установил и бах  процессор загружен  на 100%,отключил комодо ,все в норме. Сталкивались с таким?

----------


## barsukRed

> Скачал то что сейчас у них на сайте висит , установил и бах  процессор загружен  на 100%,отключил комодо ,все в норме. Сталкивались с таким?


 С comodo моя машина работает хорошо,а вот с другими...Sygate загружал проц,ZoneAlarm5 не запускался. может у Вас от старого фаера в системе следы остались?

----------


## Ego1st

Товарищи, вы бы не тут отписывали, а у них на форуме, русско-говорящий товарищь из их команды там сидит, воозможно исправят всё что вы тут говорите, а то тут толку от ваших разговоров маловато..

----------


## SDA

http://www.matousec.com/projects/win...ts-results.php
comodo один из первых.

----------


## Ego1st

Ну вот и первый релиз на русском языке.. 
http://download.comodo.com/cpf/downl...2.4.16.174.exe

----------


## sergey_gum

В версии 2.4 наблюдаются небольшие ошибки в русской локализации, в остальном фаервол работает номально......

З.Ы. Уберите кто-нибудь в названии темы версию фаервола........
...Fix

----------


## barsukRed

В связке COMODO с System Safety Monitor винда ведет себя не очень уверенно.Это связано что COMODO выполняет некоторые функции HIPS? Или это просто совпадение?

----------


## DVi

Связка с KAV6, как выяснилось, тоже неустойчива: комп подвисает.

----------


## Ego1st

> В связке COMODO с System Safety Monitor винда ведет себя не очень уверенно.Это связано что COMODO выполняет некоторые функции HIPS? Или это просто совпадение?



очень может быть, (так сказать) хипсы одного уровня (тут это кернел мода) плохо уживаються друг с другом..
думаеться и с кавом таже проблема..

----------


## Surfer

3.0.23.364




> * NEW! COMODO SafeSurf Toolbar built on COMODO Memory Firewall technology
>     * FIXED! COMODO Firewall does not add files from network shares to pending list
>     * FIXED! COMODO Firewall does not log incoming ICMP packets properly
>     * FIXED! COMODO Firewall blocks everything when password protection is OFF and suppress options are ON
>     * FIXED! COMODO Firewall does not terminate active connections properly
>     * FIXED! COMODO Firewall firewall driver can not be installed properly in Vista operating systems
>     * FIXED! COMODO Firewall can be terminated when Windows XP is being shutdown
>     * FIXED! COMODO Firewall GUI does not appear properly on Windows Vista operating systems
>     * FIXED! COMODO Firewall GUI can truncate texts in 120 DPI
> ...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## senyak

*Comodo Firewall Pro 3.0.24.368*




> Changes in Version 3.0.24.368, 24th May, 2008:
> * FIXED! COMODO Firewall activation fails under some circumstances.


Скачать: http://download.comodo.com/cfp/downl..._Vista_x32.exe

----------


## JUNKMAN

Всем привет! У меня небольшая проблема. После удаления firewall`а COMODO 3.0 у меня при повторной установке программа выводит окно, в котором говорится, что у меня уже установлен firewall COMODO Pro, удалить его? Нажимиаю "yes" хотя он у меня уже итак удален. Окно пропадает, программа закрывается. В папках на ..\program files все удалил еще давно. В application data его тоже нет. Все чисто, но программа умненькая видит, что он установлен.  :Smiley:  
Как же мне его опять установить??? 
P.S. Сейчас установлены COMODO AntiVirus, COMODO Memory Firewall, TheatFire. (До установки этих программ COMODO Firewall все равно не устанавливался, хоть 2.4, хоть 3.0).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SomeoneAnonims

Ссылка на форуме Комодо:
http://forums.comodo.com/help_for_v3...7907#msg117907
Под инструкциями прикреплён батник.
На старых версиях срабатывало.

----------


## JUNKMAN

SomeoneAnonims

Спасибо!!!  :Smiley:  Хорошо, что они сделали прикрепленный файл. 

Все отлично прошло, CFP3_File_Registry_Cleaner удалил полностью firewall.

----------


## Волк4410

Народ помогите кто нибудь вычистить COMODO из реестра. По этой ссылке http://forums.comodo.com/help_for_v3...7907#msg117907 все поля которые отмечены звездочкой из реестра не удаляются. Похоже он удалил Брандмауэр Windows и прописался вместо его, у меня стоиит Outpost Firewall и при его отключении вылетает сообщение, что Firewall COMODO отключен. Может у кого было такое и как это исправить.

----------


## barsukRed

> Народ помогите кто нибудь вычистить COMODO из реестра. По этой ссылке http://forums.comodo.com/help_for_v3...7907#msg117907 все поля которые отмечены звездочкой из реестра не удаляются. Похоже он удалил Брандмауэр Windows и прописался вместо его, у меня стоиит Outpost Firewall и при его отключении вылетает сообщение, что Firewall COMODO отключен. Может у кого было такое и как это исправить.


Скорее всего решение подойдет это.

Там в начале ветки еще ссылки по теме есть.

----------


## taloran

3.0.25.378



> Fixed! Windows Vista 64 UI Problems.
> Fixed! SafeSurf crashes applications on x64 based operating systems.



Затишье пока у Comodo, хотя русик обещают  уж скоро  :Cheesy:   Вместе со справкой =)

----------


## ASte

А можно в COMODO 3 настроить firewall таким образом:
- есть приложения для которых созданы разрешающие правила, для них доступ в сеть открыт всегда..
- есть приложения для которых созданы запрещающие правила, для них доступ в сеть закрыт всегда..
- для всех остальных - доступ в сеть открывается/закрывается в зависимости от уровня безопасности - (либо можно все что не запрещено, либо нельзя ничего что не разрешено), при этом вопросов разрешить/запретить про них не задается..

Задача в том чтобы разделить приложения на три группы - "можно", "нельзя", "иногда можно, иногда нельзя"..

----------


## Geser

Попробовал сие чудо. Труба...
Нет, конечно с одной стороны приятно что он на каждый чих реагирует. Враг не проползёт.
Но какое глюкало...
Постоянно теряются некоторые настройки. По доверенным апликациям всеравно задаются вопросы. Тихого режима нет...
Программа исключительно для параноиков.

----------


## ASte

> Попробовал сие чудо. Труба...
> Нет, конечно с одной стороны приятно что он на каждый чих реагирует. Враг не проползёт.
> Но какое глюкало...
> Постоянно теряются некоторые настройки. По доверенным апликациям всеравно задаются вопросы. Тихого режима нет...
> Программа исключительно для параноиков.


Спасибо.
Мне как раз ее "алертность тоже не нравится..
Я в соседней ветке ( :"http://": virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=29741 ) задал вопрос о выборе firewall.. Может подскажете на что стоит посмотреть..

----------


## Geser

> Спасибо.
> Мне как раз ее "алертность тоже не нравится..
> Я в соседней ветке (virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=29741 ) задал вопрос о выборе firewall.. Может подскажете на что стоит посмотреть..


Из бесплатных не знаю. А из платных Аутпост из всего что я видел пока наиболее удобный.

----------


## SDA

> Спасибо.
> Мне как раз ее "алертность тоже не нравится..
> Я в соседней ветке (virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=29741 ) задал вопрос о выборе firewall.. Может подскажете на что стоит посмотреть..


Я думаю, еще стоит взглянуть на ZoneAlarm http://www.zonealarm.com/store/content/home.jsp , если есть минимальные знания английского, то это Ваш выбор.

----------


## barsukRed

> Постоянно теряются некоторые настройки.


У Вас виста?

----------


## ananas

> У Вас виста?


Хм. У меня - да виста32. Комодо3 стоит с июня с.г. только файерволл без хипса. Мне нравится, проблем нет.


> из платных Аутпост


Этот не только на чих, но и на пук. Даже если не балонит, то логи все "атаками" забиты.

----------


## barsukRed

> Хм. У меня - да виста32. Комодо3 стоит с июня с.г. только файерволл без хипса. Мне нравится, проблем нет.


Искренне за Вас порадовался.  :Smiley:  Бету 3.5 не пробовали? 

*to Geser*, у Вас виста?

----------


## ananas

Спасибо, *barsukRed*. А бету нет, не пробовал.

----------


## sergey888

Что-то я не понял одну вещь. А что Comodo Personal Firewall больше не существует. На сайте я смог выйти только на COMODO Internet Security но там навязывают также и антивирус который мне совершенно не нужен. Конечно пока еще не проблема найти в сети и 2ю и 3ю последнюю версию фаервола но меня интересует другое. 
Так все таки больше не будет отдельно Comodo Personal Firewall ?

----------


## Толик

видимо халява кончилась...

----------


## kras07

> Что-то я не понял одну вещь. А что Comodo Personal Firewall больше не существует. На сайте я смог выйти только на COMODO Internet Security но там навязывают также и антивирус который мне совершенно не нужен. Конечно пока еще не проблема найти в сети и 2ю и 3ю последнюю версию фаервола но меня интересует другое. 
> Так все таки больше не будет отдельно Comodo Personal Firewall ?


Ничего вам не навязывают! Просто во время установки COMODO Internet Security вы выбираете то, что хотите установить. Можете поставить полностью Internet Security, можете выбрать Firewall + Defense, а можете только Firewall.

----------


## Sibir

Результаты лик-тестов CIS

http://forums.comodo.com/feedbackcom...-t30164.0.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## senyak

Скажите, а где можно скачать фаервол 3 версии? А то на офф. сайте пихают ИС только...

----------


## Ivaemon

Ставьте CIS 3.5, при установке снимете галку с антивируса - и установится один фаер, и задалбывать напоминаниями о инсталляции антивиря не будет.
Если надо - залью на рапиду дистрибутивчик более ранней версии. Напр., 3.0.25.или 3.0.22.

----------


## sergey888

И еще при установке CIS 3.5 нужно не забыть что:




> Если вы при установке продукта не снимаете нужные галочки ('Toolbar' + 'Home Page') Комодо под видом своего Comodo Safe Surf Toolbar устанавливает на самом деле Ask Toolbar (некоторыми антивирусными продуктами обнаруживается как 'потенциальный риск', 'Adware/Spyware' из-за искажения поисковых результатов в браузере с целью зарабатывания денег). Этот тулбар (естественно) НЕ защищает достаточно хорошо от переполнения буффера

----------


## senyak

*Ivaemon* - спасибо, но я тогда лучше скачаю ИС. 
*sergey888* - Спасибо, уберу галку. Как они могут таким заниматся?  :Sad:

----------


## Mirkul

> Ссылка на форуме Комодо:
> http://forums.comodo.com/help_for_v3...7907#msg117907
> Под инструкциями прикреплён батник.
> На старых версиях срабатывало.


Спасибо помогло!
Ато поставил КИС и из за этой комоды интернет не работал

----------


## VirCode

Решил написать раз другие молчат)

Comodo Internet Security
*Version 3.8.64263.468 : 12th Feb, 2009*


NEW! COMODO Threatcast - COMODO's community based alerts statisticsNEW! Native Vista Firewall - Improved Firewall with Windows Vista enhancementsNEW! Native Vista HIPS - Improved HIPS compatible with Windows Vista enhancementsNEW! Buffer Overflow Prevention - Defense+ can now detect and prevent one of the most common attacks used by attackers: shellcode injectionNEW! Antivirus Heuristics: The Antivirus engine now includes heuristics scanning capabilitiesNEW! Proxy server settings for AV and program updatesIMPROVED! Trusted software vendor list is expanded, capable of detecting thousands of applications generically without any signaturesIMPROVED! Revised AV engine - AV engine scanning and updating speed increased significantlyIMPROVED! File submission engine has been redesigned
http://www.personalfirewall.comodo.c...ase_notes.html | Download (32bit)

----------


## kekezor

В результате последнего обновления версии 3.8 inspect.sys стал при запуске вводить систему в BSOD (Операционка WVista SP1), попытка отката обновления ни к чему не привела (он просто отказывается работать, ссылаясь на нарушенную целостность компонентов), пришлось удалить. Оставил отчет у них, когда это пофиксится, неизвестно...

----------


## Sibir

Уже вышло новое обновление  :Wink:

----------


## Sibir

И еще одно обновление вышло

http://www.personalfirewall.comodo.c...ase_notes.html

----------


## boq

Проблема с этим файрволом в сетке из 2 машин с выходом в инет через одну из них.

С подключенной к инету машины выход нормальный (пускает, спрашивает разрешения и т.д.). Со второй выхода в инет нет (ни браузеры, ни игры). И вопросов никаких при этом не задается (пускать или не пускать). Отключаешь Комод - все работает. Включаешь - браузеры перестают, игры продолжают (до разрыва соединения).


В каких настройках править эту ситуацию?

----------


## VirCode

COMODO Internet Security 3.9.76924.507 (13.05.2009)




> What's New in 3.9.76924.507?
> 
> THANKS! COMODO would like to thank the BETA testers and the translators, whose invaluable efforts made this release possible.
> NEW! Multilingual Support: CIS now supports other languages
> NEW! Stateful File Inspection for Realtime Virus Scanner
> NEW! Integrated In Memory Virus Scanner(i.e. Integrated BOClean)
> NEW! LivePCSupport is provided as a 30 Day Trial
> IMPROVED! Default popup layout changed to the basic layout in order to encourage the use of it
> IMPROVED! Stronger Defense+ protection: New types of defenses are added e.g. Clipboard logging, Keyboard input blocking etc.
> ...


Скачать: x32 | x64

Подробнее и небольшой фак

----------


## Flooter

Граждане-товарищи, а вы лицензионное соглашение читали?
Особенно мне нравятся следующие строки:



> You authorize Comodo to configure your computer and
> delete files that Comodo deems unnecessary to your computer’s operation
> 
> You give Comodo express
> permission to alter your registry as needed to provide the Services.
> 
> The Services
> may require additional software, and you give Comodo express permission
> to install and use such software on your computer.
> ...



В сочетании с фичей Live Expert - это что получается - в мой компутер по желанию сможет влезть какой-то там expert И поудалять файлы, поустанавливать какие-то программы и вообще пошариться по винту что у меня тут лежит?
А если у меня тут тонны кряков, варезов и порнухи?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## valho

Глюков с этим вроде уже исправили, наконец то - Wikipedia.org

----------


## Вадя

установил последнюю версию.
подскажите какие настройки необходимо внести , чтоб была возможность выхода в инет с другого компа через комп с комодо, желательно более подробно

----------


## VirCode

Version 3.10.101801.529




> NEW! COMODO Secure DNS is introduced as a new free service
> NEW! COMODO HopSurf Toolbar - COMODO SafeSurf Toolbar has been discontinued and superseded by COMODO HopSurf Toolbar
> NEW! CIS now allows the users to change the URL for the program and virus updates
> IMPROVED! CIS now has a better support for Windows Security Center integration in Windows Vista SP1 and later
> IMPROVED! AV engine now supports more archives and has better detection capabilities
> IMPROVED! Direct disk access false alerts have been reduced
> FIXED! Some applications do not run when CIS is installed in Vista 64 bit
> FIXED! Antivirus scans excluded folders
> FIXED! Firewall does not show some connections under high load
> ...


Скачать: 
x32 
Size: 76Mb (78992656)
MD5: 9569b960287f030c0e0f4ba7a7ae796c
SHA1: 87f199efb1a7c37435c7ed598b1a18738a9ad838

x64
Size: 77Mb (79937808)
MD5: d54a2df1aa06a51137954e34621815d7
SHA1: 9886061e47bc16b48b9b88a129628bd8ffce2bcc

Сайт | Обсуждение версии на форуме Comodo




> Frequently Asked Questions
> ==========================
> 1 - Do I need to uninstall CIS 3.9 to install 3.10?
> Your automatic updater will handle the update process for you. You dont need to uninstall 3.9.
> 
> 2 - What is COMODO Secure DNS?
> COMODO Secure DNS is a free DNS service offered by COMODO as an alternative to your ISPs DNS servers. During the installation, if you opt-in for this feature, the installer will automatically modify your adapters' DNS server settings. COMODO Secure DNS servers are faster, more secure and smarter.
> 
> Please contact with your system adiministrator if your PC is in a corporate network or you use VPN connections in order to avoid connectivity issues.
> ...


При обновлении/переустановки версии возможны потери настроек/правил. Рекомендуется сделать экспорт настроек

----------


## PavelP

Уже вышел CIS 3.10.102194.530:

http://personalfirewall.comodo.com/d..._firewall.html

Исправили ошибку приводящую к потери настроек.

----------


## PavelP

вышло очередное обновление... ***.531

----------


## Марта

Поделитесь, как новый фаервол с русским интерфейсом?

----------


## PavelP

Русский на высоком уровне, так как после основного перевода(как часто бывает с мелкими недочётами) доработку ошибок осуществляли при помощи соображающих лингвистов, посещающих русскоязычный форум))

----------

